# Sanding Cultured Marble Countertop?



## a2116 (May 31, 2007)

We're in the process of remodeling our bathroom. Everything was going swimmingly until we went to install the new countertop. Apparently when we measured we were off by 1/4 inch. Now the countertop is too long to fit into our small wall-to-wall space. We called the place we purchased the countertop from and they suggested that we take a belt sander to one end. They also suggested that first we put tape on the glossy finished side of the counter to reduce the risk of chipping the finish. 

However, here's my question(s): What grit do we use for the sandpaper? Or is this even a good idea at all to attempt this in the first place? Has anyone here ever dealt with a cultured marble countertop that was too long for the space?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, you can sand cultured marble...I would use either 40 or 60 grit belt....If it is a lot of material to sand, you can cut it using a circular saw with a standard, carbide tipped, wood cutting blade. I have done it many times. I would use a new blade if you are going to cut it.....preferably a 40 tooth blade such as the Irwin Marathon or a Freud.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

a2116 said:


> We're in the process of remodeling our bathroom. Everything was going swimmingly until we went to install the new countertop. Apparently when we measured we were off by 1/4 inch. Now the countertop is too long to fit into our small wall-to-wall space. We called the place we purchased the countertop from and they suggested that we take a belt sander to one end. They also suggested that first we put tape on the glossy finished side of the counter to reduce the risk of chipping the finish.
> 
> However, here's my question(s): What grit do we use for the sandpaper? Or is this even a good idea at all to attempt this in the first place? Has anyone here ever dealt with a cultured marble countertop that was too long for the space?


If it's a sheetrock walled area, this would be a much easier solution: Measure the thickness out of the end of the countertop. Draw it's shape out on one end of the wall. Take a utility knife and cut the outline on the sheetrock. Peel off the paper in the middle of the outline. Scrape out 1/4" of gypsum. Install counter top into the area. Caulk that altered location and paint.


----------

